# Stenheil Flex screen protector



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

I can't believe i bought another stenheil and thought this one would be any better. I bought the crystal(dry apply) one for my TB and it was practically impossible to install perfectly. Don't get me wrong that thing looked awesome but like i said, impossible to apply perfectly. I never really liked the look of the zagg shields (even though they are so easy to apply and never gave me a hassle, even on tablets), but i figured i'd give the stenheil flex a try. Another 20$ down the hole. This thing sucks up solution like nobody's business and just went on like shit. I ended up ripping the first one in half because i got so mad, and after finally getting the second one installed and its almost a perfect fit, i am not satisfied. Maybe it will look better in a day or two after the solution dries up but this thing looks like garbage and i wanted to pull every hair out of my head individually with tweasers while trying to apply this dog turd.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

I've got a wet apply protector in the mail right now...I hope I don't have an experience like yours....thanks for sharing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jhkang (Sep 4, 2011)

just got the XOSKIN for my phone, its pretty good and its wet application, only gripe is finger prints EVERYWHERE!


----------



## thescreensavers (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry OP, but you just aren't good at installing Screen protectors. Have someone else do it.

The Crystal Clear type is dry application extremely easy to install I had it on my DroidX and I gave my extra to my Bro which also installed pretty much dead on. You need some patience.

Saying you ripped one up is just plain crazy, why would you do that. Just relax, if you are not calm don't install a screen protector.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Got the 3 pack dry apply from Verizon, actually works pretty good and doesn't effect the screens look or feel, and was also easy to apply. As others have said though you need to be patient when installing as a 20 dollar screen protector should be a hell of a lot better than my 4 dollar Verizon ones.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

I used to work at best buy and never had ANY trouble installing screen protectors. the steinheil is the only protector i've ever had trouble with.


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

I have the SGP Flex on both my Nexus and my Girlfriend's Nexus, went on perfect and are excellent, no complaints here.


----------



## jhkang (Sep 4, 2011)

i hear the sgp flex has the orange peel effect, does it leave finger prints everywhere? The xoskin is pretty damn clear and was SUPER easy to apply, it just leaves way too much finger prints....


----------



## kman79 (Jun 11, 2011)

Got my flex on the phone straight and right on the first try. I remember having more trouble with the Zagg Protectors, this was the easiest application of a wet protector I ever had. You just have to be patient with it. The protector is great, feels just like glass to me.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

well FML i guess, i am gonna go jump off bridge with cement blocks tied to my feet


----------



## Anakin2Solo (Oct 14, 2011)

I had the crystall on a couple of phones and LOVE it. I installed the flex on the Nexus and it is just alright. It is too soft for my liking and it does have the orange peel a bit. It took 4 days for all of the bubbles to disappear. I was about to remove it and try the second one when they started to go away. I prefer the Crystal, but this will do until they release one for the Nexus. There is not enough of a curve to really effect it IMO.


----------



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

huntken said:


> I have the SGP Flex on both my Nexus and my Girlfriend's Nexus, went on perfect and are excellent, no complaints here.


Same. Flex went on nicely and seems less rubbery and orangey than Zagg and Phantom Skinz.

I use a crystal clear dry apply on my Droid Charge and it, too, is awesome. But it was a little difficult to get on perfectly straight.

I have an SGP clear ultra oleophobic on the way for my Skyrocket, so we'll see how that compares to the flex.

Either way, its better than the Verizon one I had...for some reason all the Verizon one's I've had have this rainbowy glaze to them and a slightly foggy look.


----------



## smw420 (Dec 19, 2011)

OP, I just had the exact same experience you did. In fact, mines worse. Both screen protectors have scratches on the adhesive side that are perfectly vertical, like from a roller during production. When I first put it on, it looked exactly like it would look if I scratched a deep gouge in the screen. I freaked out and removed the thing and frantically checked the screen but there was no scratch. I then put it back on and as I moved the thing from side to side when wet, I saw the scratch move as well. So I replaced the first one with the second one and it too has a similar scratch in a different place. With a white background, there's this rainbow gash. And its not me or how I'm applying it - I have no problem pushing all the solution and air out, so its not either. These things are FUBAR. And yes, they orange peel big time. I'm sending mine back.


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> well FML i guess, i am gonna go jump off bridge with cement blocks tied to my feet


Why you wanna do that? Those blocks can be used to help build a school or...something...


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

smw420 said:


> OP, I just had the exact same experience you did. In fact, mines worse. Both screen protectors have scratches on the adhesive side that are perfectly vertical, like from a roller during production. When I first put it on, it looked exactly like it would look if I scratched a deep gouge in the screen. I freaked out and removed the thing and frantically checked the screen but there was no scratch. I then put it back on and as I moved the thing from side to side when wet, I saw the scratch move as well. So I replaced the first one with the second one and it too has a similar scratch in a different place. With a white background, there's this rainbow gash. And its not me or how I'm applying it - I have no problem pushing all the solution and air out, so its not either. These things are FUBAR. And yes, they orange peel big time. I'm sending mine back.


Could be wrong but it sounds like you dry-burned it on install. When you use the applicator, wet between the sticky face and phone face (obviously) as well as the outside of the skin facing opposite the phone. I.E. wet the phone face, sticky screen face AND outter screen face along with scraper. My last four phones all had those marks on them after install and I finally figured out after reading the instructions for xo-skin that you have to literally have everything wet, including the scraper.

My experience is with about ten different brands on about six different phones. Ghost armor sucked, best buy sucked, mall applications REALLY sucked, bestskinsever were okay but didn't last, last three were all ZAGG Invisible Shield which I really like, but they do have orange peel. However my final choice for current is xo-skin as it is comparable to zagg but with no orange peel. It also doesn't pick up lint around the edges after time like others or have ever-so-slight movement after being in heat followed by rough use.


----------



## PeterGun (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry to dredge up an old topic, but the subject is exactly what I have a question about.

Is XO THAT much better than the SGP Flex? I ask because I have Amazon Prime and need the protector by Tuesday when my Nexus replacement arrives. I have the SGP Olephobic on the phone I am returning, and thought I should try a wet install since I botched one of the dry ones.

Prime gets me the protector with free shipping by Tuesday and I can't imagine the XO's being that much different or better than the Flex to justify the extra cost I would spend to get an XO here by Tuesday.

Any comments from people that have tried both?


----------



## xmike (Jun 29, 2011)

The best trick I learned about applying screen protectors is to steam up your bathroom by running the shower. This gets rid of all the dust floating around in the air.


----------

